# A mystery: The Case of the Fettuccini Puke



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

This is the most bizarre thing. At least six months ago, all three of my pups had a little puking incident... what they puked up looked like pasta. Fettuccine, to be specific... in a mild yellow bile sauce. 

I figured they must have somehow gotten into garbage or something... it didn't happen again anytime soon, so I shrugged it off.

Well, every once in a while, one of them will puke up that same fettuccine-looking stuff. I can't for the LIFE of me figure out where they would be finding fettuccine. And if it's not pasta, what the heck IS it??!

I'm posting now because earlier Dixon puked up that same tiny little pile of pasta puke, and it's starting to drive me bananas trying to figure out what it is and how they are eating this.

I don't even have fettuccine at home, so it's not like they could have ducked into the pantry when I wasn't looking and made off with a stash.

I've searched all throughout the property and can't find any weeds or anything that looks like it.

Any ideas?? I can post a photo, but it looks exactly like... well... vomited fettuccine.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Hmmm...worms of some sort? That sure is strange. And gross. 

ETA: I know nothing about worms in dogs, what they look like, etc. Would think you'd see them coming out the other end and not in vomit but was just throwing out ideas.

Also curious to see what others say.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Actually, I think I've seen what you're talking about before. I didn't really think of it as ACTUAL pasta, though. But I have absolutely no idea what on earth it could be. I think I remember it mushing quite readily. I'm waiting to see what the replies to this thread look like


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I think it might be best to scoop up a sample next time and bring it to the vet to make sure it isn't anything serious.

oh, and if you're gonna take pics of the puke, PLEASE give us some new pics of your poodles!


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

It's definitely not worms... I spent quite a bit of quality time with Google Images looking at lovely photos of tapeworms etc... it seems exactly like pasta (I even washed some of it and squished it!  ) But yes, I will take in my sample to the vet (Jackson has to have stitches out next week anyway) and see what he says.

And yes, I do need to post new photos of the babies! Things have been so hectic and I've had some personal crap going on I haven't had time to do a proper photo shoot of them recently... but I will soon.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't know what it could be but have you checked to see if they've been calling a local Italian restaurant and ordering take out? LOL


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

MrsJohnnyG said:


> And yes, I do need to post new photos of the babies! Things have been so hectic and I've had some personal crap going on I haven't had time to do a proper photo shoot of them recently... but I will soon.


Great, thanks! I can't wait


----------



## Nes (Aug 27, 2009)

We had the dog we're puppy-sitting do the same thing recently. It looked like chopped up cooked spaghetti but was NOT roundworms (I have seen LOTS of round-worms). 

But we hadn't had spaghetti in weeks!

Either way gave her a good few doses of wormer & it went away.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Could it be curdled milk? Or a curdled food of any kind? Curdled dairy products can be sort of pasta like... 

Oh yeah.. need a photo of it.. (did I just ask for a picture of dog vomit???)


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Elana55 said:


> Oh yeah.. need a photo of it.. (did I just ask for a picture of dog vomit???)


Ewwwwwww! Remind me to NOT check back on this... Even though I'm now curious about what it is...


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Ummmm... well folks, since I posted this thread, all three of them have puked a little of this up over the course of the last few days (just a little bit each).... this last time, I *shudder* scooped some up and photographed the evidence.  (Yeah, there's a quarter there for scale... yeesh, I feel like I'm photographing this for eBay or something... pile of puke, no reserve, starting bid only $1.99, anyone??! )

Click at yer own risk, folks, it's pretty disgusting! I'm pretty sure it's so yellow because of, um, stomach acid. The sample that accidentally went through the washing machine a couple of months ago ended up being exactly the color of cooked pasta (and while it was fresh out of the wash, it was the texture of cooked pasta, then it dried to be hard like dried pasta) -- hence my theory that it was pasta, except where are they finding all this pasta?? I don't think it's worms... nothing seems "alive," and there are no "worm parts" or anything... but who knows??


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

That is the strangest thing! Could it be some sort of vegetation you have on your property?


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Locke said:


> That is the strangest thing! Could it be some sort of vegetation you have on your property?


Maybe!! We have wooded areas that they have access to, and I've found some crazy-looking mushrooms out there, but nothing that looks like fettuccini. 

Some other theories:

- They are somehow getting into my locked compost bin and eating onions (but it doesn't smell like onion in the least, and it doesn't slice through as easily as onion -- yes, I sliced some trying to analyze the crazy stuff )

- The next-door neighbor (a total freak and a meanie to dogs) is putting out poisoned pasta for my pups

- Maybe it is some type of worm somehow??

My favorite theory so far though is skelaki's... 


> Don't know what it could be but have you checked to see if they've been calling a local Italian restaurant and ordering take out? LOL


Knowing my three, I wouldn't put it past them!!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I second the idea that they're ordering out. I have no idea what that is, but you're right it does look like fettuccine.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Take it to a vet for sure, and check your property for anything out of the norm. They have to be eating something, and if they are it's not good for them if they are puking it up, or maybe it is some kind of worm.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

Locke said:


> That is the strangest thing! Could it be some sort of vegetation you have on your property?


It's gotta be that.


----------



## MaddieTheDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Eww, I bet it's hard to eat fettuccine now because you'll think of your dog's throw up.

They also look like pepper in a way....


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

> Take it to a vet for sure, and check your property for anything out of the norm.


I've walked the whole property several times looking for what this could be (it's happened sporadically over at least 6 months), and will definitely take the sample to the vet... thanks for everyone's input on a gross topic!


> Eww, I bet it's hard to eat fettuccine now because you'll think of your dog's throw up.


ROFL - you're darn right - and I will for sure NEVER again eat it in pesto sauce!!


----------



## keating (Feb 18, 2013)

Any luck with the fettucini barf? My 5 mo old whopper seems to have the same issue. Vet has diagnosed and succesfully treated giardia and cryptosporidium. Pasta puke still prevails


----------



## ShelterPups (Jan 3, 2013)

I am still curious as to what thee dogs are barfing up.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

It is roundworms. I can not possibly fathom how this was unable to be diagnosed back then.

Roundworms look like this and is the most common worm that puppies have. and the come out in vomit often looking like noodles. Very common in younger dogs because they are generally born with these worms. All parasites are different and many need different sorts of dewormings. A simple basic dewormer should get these worms. they are the simplest to treat. Most Heartworm medication deworms these worms every month. But a really bad infestation may need a few doses of pyrental.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

The objects in the picture posted look nothing like the picture you posted...


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

somehow I missed the picture and just read the description>.< Sorry I'm stupid.

it reminds me of some sort of a fluke / flatworm.

live fluke example


----------



## slarkam (Jan 17, 2017)

I had the very same thing this past two weeks and sorry to say but it is a worm - a tape worm, I was SURE they were noodles but they are broken pieces that the worm has shed so no life in them. Mine were also the same size and the vet said that meant he had them for a while. Easy to get rid of not really a health risk now but man did it stump me. I never would have considered worms until I read this blog. So thanks everyone and sorry to those who thought they really were noodles - 100% not, I had hoped, ugh.
Susanne and Holmes from Vancouver, BC.


----------



## Acv (Jun 20, 2020)

MrsJohnnyG said:


> This is the most bizarre thing. At least six months ago, all three of my pups had a little puking incident... what they puked up looked like pasta. Fettuccine, to be specific... in a mild yellow bile sauce.
> 
> I figured they must have somehow gotten into garbage or something... it didn't happen again anytime soon, so I shrugged it off.
> 
> ...


My dog threw up the same thing this morning did you by chance give your dog an esophagus treat?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ancient thread.


----------

